# unsightly aftermarket reverse cameras....



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

None too pretty on the back to say the least....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160646510486?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

does anyone know of anyone supplying a nice white sculpted plastic cover sort of air scoop thing they could be covered and tarted up with ????


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Lol that would look unsightly on the back of a bin wagon! :lol: 
Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Got one like that on the back of mine, does the job its designed for. :roll: 

Never even thought about the aesthetics :roll: far to many other important things occupying my time. Plus its at the back so I cant see it

Each to their own eh ????


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Got one like that on the back of mine, does the job its designed for. :roll:
> 
> Never even thought about the aesthetics :roll: far to many other important things occupying my time. Plus its at the back so I cant see it
> 
> Each to their own eh ????


Hi,

I also have one like this, I have never thought about it being unsightly at all. It works really well and I have fitted the same type of system to my last 3 Vans.

I do know they do them in White, but I am unsure about the covers for them. I know that the Autotrails (Cheyenne, etc) when fitted with the SE pack seem to have a nice white moulding around theirs. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

(these guys could be worth a try, I have bought from them before http://shop.reversingcamerasuk.com/epages/es106294.sf?gclid=CKXdlaPu160CFUVTfAodzlR5mw )

Edit: These are a bit more shapely http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WAECO-12V...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item20c05bcdca


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

*Me Too!*

I, too, have something similar on the back of mine. It's a bit 'agricultural', to say the least, but it's really useful in that it shows me what I've just hit when reversing without the bother of clambering out of the cab to check.

:roll:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

cant find a cover ,and i need 2 of the dam things on the back...

After a bit of thought the best i can come up with is cutting a section from a white pipe like thus but am open to any ideas..

http://screencast.com/t/JKuXG14kG


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Like others, I can't see the problem. This camera looks like about 80% of all the cameras that are seen on motorhomes, including my own.

If you are desperate to buy something more "aesthetically" pleasing, consider the Waeco twin-camera unit that Conrad Anderson sell. That is a really nice integrated unit with two cameras, but it is bloody expensive.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It almost the same camera thats fitted to my van (Autotrail), however it's covered over by a nice neat plastic cover..

Try emailing Autotrail..

Here's a picture of it..
http://apache700.freewebspace.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc05286.jpg

ps.. Cheeky advert :wink:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Just fitted mine albeit in white and TBH it looks ok,does the job.Why not get the Camos tilt then you only need one.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

bigtree said:


> Just fitted mine albeit in white and TBH it looks ok,does the job.Why not get the Camos tilt then you only need one.


because its bloomin expensive and i figure i can find or make a cover to finish the job off neatly...

tonka s cover on the autotrail is just what i m looking for...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Spatz

I'm not at all bovvered about the appearance of our reversing camera :roll: , but while you are designing your cover I'd suggest you give some thought to deflecting as much road spray off it as possible.

Then show us all how you did it! :wink:  

No doubt some vans are worse than others, but our camera fogs up with spray on the lens quite quickly when we travel on a wet road. So much so that I have a little sponge on a stick so I can wipe it clean when we stop.

It would be interesting to see if you can keep yours clean as well as making it look posh!  

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Spatz
> 
> I'm not at all bovvered about the appearance of our reversing camera :roll: , but while you are designing your cover I'd suggest you give some thought to deflecting as much road spray off it as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Zeb,

We have the same issue with ours (have with them all) - I wonder how much it would cost to set up a "Self Cleaning Motor" on it just like the Formula 1 Car Cameras have.

If you suss it out please let me know also.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Spatz
> 
> I'm not at all bovvered about the appearance of our reversing camera :roll: , but while you are designing your cover I'd suggest you give some thought to deflecting as much road spray off it as possible.
> 
> ...


when i set it up in the house , i was amazed to see like "bubbles moving across the 46 inch tv screen and then realised it was particles of dust in the air....

I had no idea the camera was so sensative and all seeing so i wouldnt hold much hope out for solving that problem :lol: :lol:

However, I m now thinking along the lines of improvising further and using a rigid Toy story kids lunch box all painted up :idea:

( one of those long "bacon" storage boxes might be better for 2 cameras ) :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Not as daft as it sounds as i can 3m tape the lid to the van having mounted the cameras on it rather than the van and then put the box over the cameras using it as a removeable cover for adjustment and cut out "holes for vision":lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can just picture your camera wearing an Easter bonnet!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keep us posted please.

If your plastic box idea helps keep the lens clean I think there will be quite a few members interested in following your lead. :wink: 

Dave 


P.S. I don't think your peepholes on the box will work unless the lens is quite close to them. These cameras have a very wide-angle lens.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

zeb....

i discovered the bacon box was rigid plastic and promptly broke it cutting out the camera holes...£1.40 down the drain :lol:

got crafty and used a hot knife to cut the camera holes on a second one.... mounted the cameras and tested line of vision indoors which is perfect and offers some extra protection from rain ... its in the painting and disguise the fact its a bacon box mode....

i ve reached the exceedingly confident "this is going to work and be a good solution stage" :lol: :lol: :lol:

pictures when the paints dry ( cant believe the price of a white spray paint at £6 as the last one i bought was £1.65  )

Before its disguised and selected so there s enough room to make the conections in :lol:

http://screencast.com/t/NC00QfK6clyi


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Spatz

Thanks for the update. 

Frankly I think the box looks worse than the camera, but if it finally comes up to your expectations, and helps keep the lenses clean, I shall be fitting an "_unsightly aftermarket sandwich box_" to our van! :wink:

In this case function is more important to me than fashion.

Shall look forward to seeing it fitted.

Dave


----------



## Kasey (Nov 20, 2009)

How about this one?

http://cameras.drwelectronics.com/cam48.html

Kasey


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm not sure how you are intending to mount the camera in the box - but I assume you still want to allow room to adjust the camera angle - i.e. it will not be flush with the hole you have made.

In which case have you tested it in the dark? I think there is a risk the infrared light will bounce back off the inside of the box and reduce the clarity of what you can see. I had this problem with a security camera at home.

PS I'm another one who had not realised (until you pointed it out) how ugly the camera is on the back of my van! Keen to see if your idea really works.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I've a Autotrail with a nice housing, there is however one drawback to the housing. With bikes on the rack the view is completely obstructed and the camera cannot be adjusted, 

I recently upgraded the standard fit radio with integrated 2.5 inch screen which displays the camera image to a double din unit which has 2 video inputs so am considering fitting a second camera to get around this issue. Thanks to Kasey for his link that's a smart camera, now I just need to persuade the missus!


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Hows about one of these at £25...

***Here***


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Mark993 said:


> I'm not sure how you are intending to mount the camera in the box - but I assume you still want to allow room to adjust the camera angle - i.e. it will not be flush with the hole you have made.
> 
> In which case have you tested it in the dark? I think there is a risk the infrared light will bounce back off the inside of the box and reduce the clarity of what you can see. I had this problem with a security camera at home.
> 
> PS I'm another one who had not realised (until you pointed it out) how ugly the camera is on the back of my van! Keen to see if your idea really works.


My objective was to make the cameras appear fitted at factory / built in as well as avoiding having to drill a hole or screw them to the van.... They have been made adjustable....

My intention is to fit them above the rear top brake light (that is slightly raised) using a good 3 m doublesided tape and then sealing the edge with a white silicon and running the thin white single wire 2 inch over the top of the van, under the solar panels and entering the van via the solar wire entrance....

And this is it , 3 bacon box disasters later.... :lol:

http://screencast.com/t/seL3vLhH3qb

I should add i ve mounted it on the wall inside as its raining and have had the cameras up and running to test the line of vision of both and its perfect......


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The best idea I saw was the camera mounted inside a large round plastic spray can lid.

Kept it weather proof and stopped spray from beneath as well.

I mounted my two r/v cams on the top of the bike rack by adding an extra spar to save drilling umpteen holes in the bodywork. The connecting lead I channelled through the same hole as the high level brake light supply cable, just had to ream it out a bit, then seal it with sikaflex. All bits bought from B&Q.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > Just fitted mine albeit in white and TBH it looks ok,does the job.Why not get the Camos tilt then you only need one.
> ...


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Camos CN942 satnav plus tilt camera fitted for £574,bargain.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bigtree said:


> Camos CN942 satnav plus tilt camera fitted for £574,bargain.


Can't quite see how this helps the OP.

What's the point you are making?

Dave


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

bigtree said:


> Camos CN942 satnav plus tilt camera fitted for £574,bargain.


ebay special, mirror screen , 2 cameras and cable £70...

needs cover but a £500 saving over camos you mention .... propper bargain :lol: :lol:

£500 to invest in "Fogl" 6 months £500 to £2000 :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

spatz1 said:


> None too pretty on the back to say the least....
> 
> mmm.......
> so the bike rack is pretty
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've thought about this a lot - not because I don't like the look of our camera, but because Spatz's idea could be brilliant at keeping most of the mucky spray off the lenses when it's hissing down!

As far as I can see though, any sort of cover would make it almost impossible to clean the lenses without clambering up and firtling around with a cloth. _(No cover is ever going to keep all the muck and spray off!)_

At the moment I can clean ours easily with my sponge-on-a-stick.

Any thoughts Spatz - now you have the Mk17 model working! :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

All fitted at the back now and lets just remind ourselves what these things look like in white never mind black and one camera not two...

http://screencast.com/t/qbt0rWBmK

And now a 2 camera system and mirror display for £65 and works a treat...

http://screencast.com/t/tdzqLR5zpDas

http://screencast.com/t/oEoS2IeLiF

http://screencast.com/t/88Mwa8oNu

No screws or wires through the back, just double sided tape , a sealent for sides and one wire over the top and into the hab via solar panel entry already there :wink:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I'am new to motorhoming and that probably shows in my past posts on this subject,but like several other posters on this subject a camera is there to do one job.My insurance company made it a requirement to fit one so after looking around I figured out the best option for me was a combined satnav/camera as I didn't want 2 screens on the dash,hence where I think I got a bargain as the satnav alone is £575 and a camera is another £200+ plus fitting £75.As I said I'm new at this and have read the comments about these fleabay systems and their reliability,personally I never buy cheap quality as it is false economy and never lasts.Cameras that are enclosed in a housing do look better but as Zebedee states the lens still gets dirty,so unless you design a bigger box and add a wiper mechanism,but then again that's going to look ugly as well. :?


----------

